# SPS-Programmierer Siemens



## Junger GmbH (16 März 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Zur Verstärkung unseres Teams suchen wir Ingenieure und Techniker zur Programmierung von individuellen Kundenaufgaben unter Simatic S7 im Bereich Materialfluss- und Recyclingtechnik. 

Die genaue Jobbeschreibung gibt es unter http://www.junger-gmbh.de/home/groups/11/SPS_Prog-Webversion.pdf.

Wir freuen uns über jede Kontaktaufnahme und Empfehlung. Eine freiberufliche Mitarbeit wäre auch möglich.


----------

